# Anyone know where i can get a pigeon owl cheap in SOCAL?



## yancy07blue (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi, i'm starting my breed of fancy pigeons, i have a previous ad here and i followed terry and george advice. I went to Magnolia bird farm this weekend and got a pair of arcangels/oriental roller and a homer. I really want a pigeon own added in my collection of breed. Does anyone here live in los angeles or somewhere in SOCAL that can help me locate a pair for free or reasonable price? thanks guys again for all your help.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

There are several types of owl pigeons. Do you know which one you want? 

I'm glad you were able to find some birds at Magnolia. Keep a close eye on them to be sure they are healthy. I've been there a time or two and the pens were full of pigeons that were clearly not well. Magnolia does take good care of the birds, so I'm pretty sure the unwell birds I have seen arrived in that condition.

If you haven't done so, make a trip to JEDDS pigeon supply in Anaheim and start stocking your medicine chest. Sooner or later you will need to treat one or more of the birds for some type of problem, and you should get your health regimen in place as soon as you can. You will definitely want a canker medication and a wormer on hand at the very minimum. Most of the fanciers vaccinate for pox, paratyphoid, and PMV.

If you are able to post pictures of the birds, that would be terrific!

Terry


----------



## yancy07blue (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi terry, i'm not looking for anthing specific, i gues a german owl, chinese owl, any type of owl would be cool. i remember having this breed before, that it why i wanted to add a pair in my collection, i think they are neat. i will try to post some pics later. i know you rescue and find home for unwanted pigeons, by any chance do you know or have any fancy that needs a home? do you know any other store like magnolia bird farm? thanks for your advice about getting medication gor pigeon, i will do that. have a great day.


----------



## yancy07blue (Oct 13, 2008)

here is my lovely fantail, she is molting at the moment, that is why her tail isn't that gorgeous.








One of the archangels that i got this weekend 








My white OLD DUTCH CAPUCHINE that i paired up with my PARLOR ROLLER (cause i can't find a matching same breed for them) 








The oriantal roller that i got over the weekend also


----------



## yancy07blue (Oct 13, 2008)

A group pic of the HOMER/ARCHANGEL/ORIENTAL ROLLER that i got this weekend.


----------



## yancy07blue (Oct 13, 2008)

Can an expert here tell me what breed are this pair? I can't seem to figure out what breed they are, the local feedstore that i got them from said they are rollers, but they do not look like rollers to me, besides they are big birds and their heads are really big and round. I bought them, cause i think they are of a certain breed and not just a typical roller that the guy from the feed store told me, pls. help and let me know, would love to know what they are, thanks!


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Maybe some sort of short faced tumbler? Interesting pair


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2008)

I would go with the English Long Faced Tumblers , though they all have short faces so I dont get why they call them long faced lol http://www.geocities.com/RomaFancy/romanewt.htm


----------



## yancy07blue (Oct 13, 2008)

LokotaLoft said:


> I would go with the English Long Faced Tumblers , though they all have short faces so I dont get why they call them long faced lol http://www.geocities.com/RomaFancy/romanewt.htm


You might be right! I look at the site you provided and my birds do look like those except the one on the site have a much little beak, but the head and the shape of their body & the way it stand matches the pair i have. So i guess it is a roller then, just fancier.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Wow, Yancy! You got some really pretty birds! I agree that the tiny beaked ones are some sort of Tumbler .. go post the picture in the Show Birds forums and one of the members there will know for sure. They are definitely NOT rollers.

I try to post pictures of most of my rescues, so try to watch for those posts. If you see something you like, then just let me know. I'll also keep you in mind for a good home for fancies.

Terry


----------



## yancy07blue (Oct 13, 2008)

TAWhatley said:


> Wow, Yancy! You got some really pretty birds! I agree that the tiny beaked ones are some sort of Tumbler .. go post the picture in the Show Birds forums and one of the members there will know for sure. They are definitely NOT rollers.
> 
> I try to post pictures of most of my rescues, so try to watch for those posts. If you see something you like, then just let me know. I'll also keep you in mind for a good home for fancies.
> 
> Terry


Thanks terry! keep me in mind if you ever rescue any pigeon owl, pouter, jacobin, frillback, blondinette etc. i know most of them are hard to find, but just in case some breeder from this forum, wanted to downsize their loft. Take care and have a wonderful evening


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

They are Clean Leg Long Faced Tumblers, and the color pattern is "baldhead".
The name longfaced refers to the distance between the eye and the mandible, as opposed to the English Short Faced tumbler which is one of the tiny breeds, and has a buttom head and a finch-like beak.

Most feed store employees don't really have a clue to different breeds of pigeons are, any more than the general public. Even I, after more than 50 years in fancies, have trouble naming several breeds....I have an issue with several "breeds" that are virtually identical except for the name....


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

risingstarfans said:


> They are Clean Leg Long Faced Tumblers, and the color pattern is "baldhead".
> The name longfaced refers to the distance between the eye and the mandible, as opposed to the English Short Faced tumbler which is one of the tiny breeds, and has a buttom head and a finch-like beak.
> 
> Most feed store employees don't really have a clue to different breeds of pigeons are, any more than the general public. Even I, after more than 50 years in fancies, have trouble naming several breeds....I have an issue with several "breeds" that are virtually identical except for the name....


Do you know the breeds that are considerd small or tiny breeds?...


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

*English Short Faced Tumblers*



spirit wings said:


> Do you know the breeds that are considerd small or tiny breeds?...


ESF were considered the smallest of breeds until the figuritas were introduced from Spain. By body weight, they are almost the same, altho the ESF is actually shorter in length, it is also much broader chested then the fig. Here's a link that you can see them.
http://pets.webshots.com/album/91990546gsDLmE


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

those are cute birds, thanks for the link...it's too bad that they can't feed their young...but if you have enough fosters should not be to complicated...


----------

